# Low light, no CO2 Carpet plants?



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Is there such a thing? I have only a little over 1wpg on my 55 and no CO2 injection. I've got various anubias, crypts, some swords, and java ferns doing just fine in laterite under pea gravel. 

(If this is a stupid question, I apologize. I'm new to this plant thing...)

Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You have very little light, have you thought about upping it to around 2wpg? You could grow more of a variety of plants and still not have to inject C02. You could give Dwarf Sag a try and see what happens, even it likes more light than what you have. 

It sounds as if you have your Java fern planted, if so unplant it and attach it to wood or rock; other wise it will die. You can plant Anubias but make sure that only half the rhizome is planted, if not it will also die eventually.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I saw a photo in the Senske's new book of Java moss used as a foreground plant. It was tied to rocks and then allowed to grow into a giant mat. I'm going to hunt up some nice rocks tomorrow....

Cheryl


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

My java ferns are rooted to rocks and driftwood. Will Dwarf Sagittarius spread and cover the floor? will it attach to driftwood?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Dwarf sag might do "okay" under the light conditions. It won't grow or spread very fast, but it "might" survive and spread ever so slowly over the substrate bed. You can give it a try. It will not attach to the driftwood.

Moss would be the only real alternative to a low light carpeting plant.

-John N.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm growing a Marsilea species in my low tech 10g with a single 15w strip light on it. It does not grew the greatest, but it does grow. It definately stays much smaller than it does in my higher light, CO2 injected 75g.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I would go with the Marselia species. Probably one of the lowest growing low light plants. Another option would be a moss forground. Like mini moss or xmas moss.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

duchessren, what type of light fixture do you currently have over your 55 Gallon Tank and what kind of bulbs are in it? 

Is your 55 Gallon Tank in front of a window for natural sunlight? 

If so, which way does the window face? (east, west, south, north)


----------

